# Massive Audio RK6 Review



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I got my set (2) from DAT.
As you all know and have seen in them in person or bought them like I did and crap load of other people have had good impression to these component sets.

Well Because they are so big and heavy, they wouldn't fit in to my doors. I had to order MDF rings for these suckers! another 20$ that had to be spend and some more.

Let me show you some pictures and than of I go to my review.










1" with 1/4 flush.. Really nice rings from a guy on ebay. He told me he will make the rings for these speakers. He will also send me a link so i could provide that to you guys.










Once I got the rings in "To Day" I was very happy to see USPS Lady lol!!!

Well once i got them, I though maybe it would be a good idea to somehow protect them from water and other crap... So I went off to home depot and bought 1 1/2" metal bit screws and protective spray can.










Time to paint!











So this was a little intro on what I was doing today.

So now to the Review!










Next to my Polk Audio DB





































And Off to Install!











So here it is, my impression and what I though I would get out of them was some what ok.

I will tell you guys the true, I really didn't have the time to brake them in yet since the install was done today, I didn't have the time to tune them, because it got cold and I was tired.. 

But when i hooked them up, and turned on my amps and HU unit, one thing i had to do, is turn down the tweeters. I think tweeters sounded a lot better on my Polk's set I might change them down the line. 
Also my doors in the car are not sound proofed like some of you guys have, don't have the money for it right now. Because its a very beefy mid range speaker, my doors vibrated and i heard some unwanted sound, not from the speaker but something lose in my doors that just drove me crazy. So covering my doors is on my list!.

Another F up thing happened, I have pulled Polk's out of my front doors, I have noticed there is a rail that is holding the window, I was FAaaaK. There is no way i was going to fit that speaker even with the spacer!
I had some paper spacers and they were 1 and 3/4" and that was good (quick test), I couldn't use it because it was paper. So now i need to go back to HD and get 3/4 MDF and make a ring and glue **** together!

So make sure you have the room for the speaker installation, they are not small!

So what I have noticed from fast listening, Bass is a lot deeper than my Polks.
Speaker sounds a lot cleaner at higher volume, being pushed by JL 300/4 Amp
and it looks like I will need to get a different amp, because they are hungry for more power!!!!
But over all from little fast tunings, it sounds good. But for sure I will be going back to my Polks, tweeters! They just sound a lot cleaner and more alive!


So once i get a chance to play around with it and more tuning done, I will add more to the story as i go along.

Thank you for Viewing, 

QucikAudi07


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I had the same depth issue in my f150. 3/4" spacers helped get the magnet away from the window track. I had to install the grills on them even though they were behind the door in order to keep the door panel off of the speaker. They pushed the door panel out about an 1/8" and it really isnt noticeable at all but at least I know they won't hit the speaker. I agre with the tweeter being a little too much but I am gonna keep them due to not having another pair to replace with. I know this is another topic all together and I can use the search function but there is a way to attenuate them by using resistor or something? Thanks for the install photos and good luck getting it all finished up.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hey thank you for the post.
So for now I have polk in the front and massive audio in the back doors. Ahhhh pain in the ass. Now I have to take the back doors apart again.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlakIsBak (Mar 24, 2011)

What kind of car? Tryin to see whether anyone out there knows if the Massives would fit in the doors of an 07 Accord coupe...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

This install as done in Audi A4 2007.

I need to get 3/4 MDF ring to add to the 1" MDF ring that i have already..
and glue it together...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I had this set in my back doors for about 2 days now. About 3-5 H listing time. Gain on my amp was set to almost minimal @ 65-75HZ.

After i set my gains on the amp and HZ level, i decided to play with my EQ settings on my Kenwood DNX9140.
There was a big difference in sound right away, the tweeters sound a little more clear to my ears, not sharp but almost to the way i like them to be. They get loud and some what clear.

Now my radio goes up too 35 volume control at its max, I have noticed when i get around 32-33 I get distortion from the speakers, could this be because of my amp not pushing enough of power to them? I'm sure they are getting at least 85w RMS from my JL 300.4 amp.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Also I need to get my doors covered up with sound deadening material. Vibration sucks!!! and I like to hear my music clearly, so that could be one of my problems. Anything that you guys recommend? and if you could post a link where i could buy it.


Thank you,, any help is very appreciated.


----------



## Chulodee (Mar 30, 2009)

"So what I have noticed from fast listening, Bass is a lot deeper than my Polks.
Speaker sounds a lot cleaner at higher volume, being pushed by JL 300/4 Amp
and it looks like I will need to get a different amp, because they are hungry for more power!!!!"

Wow! I guess i need to buy a new amp lol


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I noticed this morning that it seems the tweeters are a little too much for me. I am considering an active crossover and separate amp for the mids. Over all they sound good but curious what more power will do for them.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So what kind of amp are you guys plan to get to power these bad boys I was thinking of 450/4 JL amp. Any other considerationsi should be looking in too?


Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

quickaudi07- Definitely put more power than 85rms to them, though that amp says 75x4. I'd bridge it and do 150x2. That will be MUCH better for a beefy mid like this. It'll really open them up. Where are you located? I'd check your local craigslist for a good deal. Get something with about 200-250x2, or x4 if you are wanting to run active. 

As far as deadening, go with either

1. Second Skin - layer of Damplifier with Overkill over your doors to act as sound barrier

2. Sound Deadener Showdown - layer of CLD tiles with Mass Loaded Vinyl (MLV) over doors

3. Rammat - layer of deadener (cheapest I believe but everyone LOVES and swears by #1 and #2. 

I'm ordering from SDS today or tomorrow. CLD tiles and MLV. Can't wait!!



PJC- When you say the tweets are "too much"...what do you mean? Are they overly bright? Too loud over the mids? I HATE a harsh, metal/aluminum tweet so I'm hoping these don't sound bad in car. They sounded pretty damn good on the sound board where I tested them.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

When I first installed them I had my crossover turned off. I took my sub out do to custom box build from fiber glass. Well yesterday I started to play around with crossover and amp gains. Midbass really.started to shine, also I did some corrections on my EQ and that helped out a lot. I have them in my back doors now because I need to add additional ring to them so I could mount them in my front stage. There is more tuning that has to be done. But the tweets could get very loud.

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

XtremeRevolution,

What kind of amp do you have to push them?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> quickaudi07- Definitely put more power than 85rms to them, though that amp says 75x4. I'd bridge it and do 150x2. That will be MUCH better for a beefy mid like this. It'll really open them up. Where are you located? I'd check your local craigslist for a good deal. Get something with about 200-250x2, or x4 if you are wanting to run active.
> 
> As far as deadening, go with either
> 
> ...



Thanks


Can you please please post links where u are getting it from?

Thank you


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Second Skin Audio: Sound Deadening Materials for Noise Reduction from Second Skin

SDS: Sound Deadener Showdown - Your Source for Sound Deadening Products and Information

Rammat: RAAMaudio



I'll be sending mine 200 each with completely deadend doors


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

ousooner2... They are not harsh. I too do not like a metal "bright" tweeter. They are not like that... they seem to be too loud compared to the mids. I think the best thing would be for me to go active but my deck is not capable and I have a hard time spending more money on this. I have the amps to do it, I just need an external crossover. They sound great overall, just need to attenuate the tweeter a little.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Correct, I'm just wondering of how much tuning I will really need once im done with the install. I was thinking of going with JBL MS8 but I think, that will be down the line.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

As far as my budget goes I have two options. I have a 90x2 rms and a 200x2 rms. If I go active and use smaller on tweeters and more power to the mids I will be without a sub. It's not in my budget to buy another amp so I have to stick with passive and a sub or active and no sub.
After listening more today on my drive to and from a clinical... I am liking them more and more. I probably don't have the ears some of y'all have but these sound pretty dang good and they do get loud with out distorting. And it's with the 90 rms passive right now.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Whew...ok. Very glad they're not bright and harsh in the vehicle. I'll have my thoughts this weekend hopefully


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Good luck with the install Ousooner. They were difficult to squeez into my f150. Took some cutting and 3/4" spacers. They actually sit off center of the factory speaker grill. It really can't be seen.


----------



## Grannys65 (Mar 17, 2011)

can you post the link to the guy who made those rings for you??


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I will as soon as he get back to me.. they are very nice i really like the rings, they fit perfectly!!!!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

PJC

On my way home, i had to stop by Joann and Fabrics to get some material for fiber glass.
Well i started playing it louder and louder.. and they really started moving on my little JL amp 
I really like how they sound, EQ is a must to play with lol, but other than that, they sound great!!! I just need to put my front ones in and im good to go... well sealed the doors as well. Its like a never ending habit lol.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Grannys65 said:


> can you post the link to the guy who made those rings for you??


The seller will not be back to his Ebay account until May 1st supposedly so we'll have to wait until then to buy from him. Sucks...but they look nice and we have clear proof they are made well and fit perfectly. Enough proof for me to wait a week instead of buying some random guys MDF rings he poorly made in his garage haha.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hey guys update on the rings.


Hi Mario,

Great, I’m glad the rings worked out and that you like them.
I will create a listing just for those RK6 speaker rings and send you the link once my listings go back up on May 2nd
Thanks again.
Bill


So as soon as i get the link, I will post it on here.


----------



## Grannys65 (Mar 17, 2011)

I can wait a week. How did you attach the ring to the door?? Glue? Drill holes??


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I screwed mine to the door and had sealant on the back of the rings. Then mounted the mids to it. I had to use the grills that came with the speakers for my own assurance that they wouldn't hit the door in any way.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Grannys65 said:


> I can wait a week. How did you attach the ring to the door?? Glue? Drill holes??


Haha. So what's your plan? Making your own? It's not hard to do them, especially without the recessed 1/4" but for that cheap...why the hell not buy it! I'm not sure how he mounted them but one thing it seems most people do is to use *non-hardening * modeling clay around the mdf ring and door after you mount them


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Guys you do what you want, but i would wait if i were you.. The rings are great.. 

As you seen in pictures, I bought a spray can, to protect the DMF from water and moister!.
The way i mounted mine was, I put silicone on the back of the ring. Than i put little force on to them so they could stay in place. Since the speakers are so havey and magnet is so damn strong to grab to anything (Pu$$y Magnet! Borat Style lol) 
After getting the ring on the door to stay with silicone, I hooked up the driver with wires, and put the driver in to its place. My friend was over so he hold down the driver while i drilled though the MDF and straight in to the doors.
I went to home depot and picked up metal screws with the funkey looking tip at the and so it could go though the metal very easy!

I was thinking of mounting the ring first and than the mid bass. But who the hell is going to looking at my speakers when i have OEM black covers, and there is no way to see the speakers though the doors 

It will save you time when you go with the metal self driven screws... I bought 1 1/2" 100 screws was 8$ at HD


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

Hey PJC,

What year F150 do you have? I have an 08 and the install was easy with 3/4 MDF. Had to trim the inner door panel so it didnt rest on the mids but it fit fine. I couldnt use the CNC rings everyone is buying due to the Ford opening of 5X7. It would leave gapping around the sides. 

Anyway, I just saw this and thought I would share. My (somwhat) review is over on the thread from AAAAAAAAAA. 

BTW - Sound deading and sealing your doors is a must for these guys to work properly. Im also putting 150RMS active to each of them and I think they will still take more power!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

i have the ck6 set and its the same tweeter the mid in that set rocks ass the tweeters are silk dome i hate harsh tweeters i have these in apillars basiclly aimed at each other . and the =y are not harsh at all. running active off my 9813 alpine powered by a kicker zr 240 on tweets zr 360 on mids and they get down. cant wait to finish tweeters they look like **** right now but are freaking huge to flush mounted the way i gott em now. thanks DAT for all the massive gear i ahve gotten from ya!!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Guys,

I was looking at JL amp 450/4 at this pond shop, they might give it to me for 200$
I went there and looked at the amp, it has few scratch's here and there you cant really tell unless you look at it really hard.
Also it has some paint/marker stains on it. I'm sure I'll be able to take that off with some nail polish or some stain remover.

To bad i didn't take a picture of it. 

I will keep you guys posted what happens, he might call me tomorrow about the amp i told him 200 no more,, i think thats a great deal on the amp.

my 300/4 cant keep up with the rk6's


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Mid life.... Mine is a 98 f150 so it took some cutting and "massaging" to get em in there. Will be swapping amps maybe tomorrow to go from 90rms to 200rms. I just worry that the tweeters are gonna be too loud. I need to look at an L pad or something for them.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Tweets are loud lower ur eq that's what I did. Or run them from another amp lol. 

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

Agreed! If you can go active thats best. The tweets are loud. I didnt even use the tweets from the massive set. Im using my Focal TN tweets and still have them turned down.

Ok gotcha on the year. There was alot of cutting involved? I will be doing an install on a 97 F150 this summer. Guess I better start on the doors...


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I was looking at JL amp 450/4 at this *pond shop*, they might give it to me for 200$
> I went there and looked at the amp, it has few scratch's here and there you cant really tell unless you look at it really hard.
> ...



Make sure there's no water damage!!



About the tweets being loud, mine will be off-axis in the dash pointed up at the windshield. I'll see how I like that first and then try mounting them on-axis pointed at me. It's almost May 1st!!! YAY! I want these damn rings so I can get started on the install. About to order all my deadening too...mmm. I'm getting SoundDeadenerShowdown's CLD Tiles, MLV, CCF, AND EBR. And this will all be in an already pretty damn quiet '04 Acura TL. Schweet


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

The amp went for 255$ I seen the amp, it had scratch's on it, also had like crayon or marker paint on it, it wasn't worth it to me


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Mid life... Biggest problem I had was they aren't center on the 5x7 location. They are mounted a little higher than the factory location. This was due to clearing the widow track and the door panels when they went back on. My tweeters are in the a pillars and off axis. I just worry about that much power to the tweeters also. I guess I should look for a crossover that would allow active.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Tomorrow hopefully I will be able to do the install on my front doors. Bought a jig saw and i will cut out 2 3/4 rings and see if i clear the window track. Also, I need to make sure that I will be able to put my door panel back on it with out a problem.

Damn RK6 are damn to big lol but i will do my best of trying to get them in.

Keep you posted, and as far as tweeter sound goes, they get really loud, I turn down my EQ to -5 DB it drove me nuts! and they were only in the back doors so far.


----------



## Chulodee (Mar 30, 2009)

These speakers are MONSTERS! Installed yesterday and sounds great.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

"Chulodee"

What kind of amp did you use?

I'm in a market for a new amp guys...


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Quick- have you talked to the speaker ring guy? What's his email and I'll talk to him myself for everyone wanting rings. Maybe we can get a discount if we get so many of them. 

Also, what's your budget for an amp?


----------



## Grannys65 (Mar 17, 2011)

He should be back from vacation this week, I'm waiting for a pair mysel


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Well lets get a list going of everyone that needs them. Put your user name and the next number in line in a post with everyone else that has already signed up. I'll start..

1. OUSOONER2
2. GRANNYS65


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Guys, I just looked and i didn't get an email from him yet, He said the May 2nd. As soon as i hear something back I will keep everyone posted...

Also what do you guys think about Hertz amp HP4?
Please let me know quick I might pick one up soon.

Thanks


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I'm looking at no more than 400$.... something around 120 to 150 RMS per channel at 4Ohms

I was also thinking of this amp what do you guys think

MB Quart Q4.150 (Q4150) Q-Series 4-Channel Car Amplifier


----------



## eggyhustles (Sep 18, 2008)

quickaudi07 said:


> I'm looking at no more than 400$.... something around 120 to 150 RMS per channel at 4Ohms
> 
> I was also thinking of this amp what do you guys think
> 
> MB Quart Q4.150 (Q4150) Q-Series 4-Channel Car Amplifier


1 set?
SOUNDSTREAM REF2.640 570W 2/1 CHANNEL AMPLIFIER CAR AMP | eBay


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I have 2 sets so I need 4 ch amp

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Good Morning everyone,

I got email this morning when i got to work. Well here it is, 

Hi Mario,
Here is the link to the listing. However I still have my listings blocked so it may not show up.
I am in the process of revamping my shop to be more efficient and should be up and running by the end of the week.
Thanks
Bill
Massive Audio RK 6 flush mount MDF rings - eBay (item 160579569922 end time May-27-11 07:34:53 PDT)

If you guys need Bills email than here it is as well, 
[email protected]

Also i posted a new thread about amps,

I need your guys input, can you please help me out which amp to go with?

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-car/104317-b-help-i-need-education-fast.html

Thanks


----------



## Chulodee (Mar 30, 2009)

quickaudi07 said:


> "Chulodee"
> 
> What kind of amp did you use?
> 
> I'm in a market for a new amp guys...


300/4 bridged but i'm upgrading soon to something much stronger


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

what do you think of the amps that i have posted? MB Q or Hertz,,,???


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bill's speaker baffles link still doesn't work for me so I shot him an e-mail and will post it up when he gets back to me. Hopefully he'll put them up soon. I also asked if we get a certain amount of rings, if we can get a discount haha. Shipping is killer. Almost as much as the rings for me. 

Mine came out to $21.60 shipped. I'm hoping to get around $15 shipped if we can get a few people together. 


Any reviews or speaker thoughts lately? I'd like to hear impressions as they break in, etc


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I may want to get in on the MDF ring buy, but I don't need the step down. 

Depending on price I am interested. 

I just need to get some time together to install these bad boys. 

Ed


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Guys as far as ring goes, they are top notch, as far as speakers go lol
Well I noticed i started clapping my JL 300.4 amp thats not good!!!!

I'm ordering amp today when i got home, forgot my damn wallet at home. You need at least 150W rms, I don't think you will use all the power for these bad boys but you want to have more than enough power for these monsters.. 

MB Quart Q4.150 (Q4150) Q-Series 4-Channel Car Amplifier

This is the amp that I'm thinking of or one of the 120 RMS Massive audio amps.. But the Massive amp is about 100$ more,, But either way I will share my thoughts with you guys once I'm done with the rest of the install.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I looked at that amp the other day. Looks like a good choice and a great price. I just don't know if I feel like swapping amps and having to upgrade wiring. I put my rk6s up for sale or trade. They are badass but need more time deadening doors, more power and money than I feel like spending.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

_Bill's return e-mail:_
Hi Clark, Thank you for your interest.
Sorry about the blocked status. I am in the process of a major reorganization of machinery in the shop. I hope to me up and running in a few days. I just did not want to have the listings active and not be able to fulfill orders. I will try to have the ebay listings active again Thursday or Friday.

I would not be opposed to some sort of discounted pricing for a multi order but we can work that out.
Again sorry for the delay. Feel free to let people on the forum know the status. I know a lot of people want these

Thanks
Bill


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

pjc said:


> I looked at that amp the other day. Looks like a good choice and a great price. I just don't know if I feel like swapping amps and having to upgrade wiring. I put my rk6s up for sale or trade. They are badass but need more time deadening doors, more power and money than I feel like spending.


You shouldn't have to upgrade the wiring on your pre-existing amp kit/wiring. It'll take 2 seconds to swap an amp. What amp do you have? Check craigslist if you don't want to get into the money. Spend $50-70 on CLD Tiles/MLV from SDS or like $30-40 on just CLD tiles and those RK6's will come to life. I'm ordering all my stuff ($200 worth) from SDS tomorrow. Hopefully get the rings up and ordered tomorrow too! Can't wait


----------



## Chsknight (Apr 10, 2011)

Great Review! is it worth getting these over the CK6's?


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

^^^^
I am selling mine right now if u r looking for a set. $160 shipped. I don't have the money for more powerful and and not sure if I am keeping same vehicle.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Chsknight said:


> Great Review! is it worth getting these over the CK6's?


I cant really tell you how the other set sounds, but from what people are saying, they sound little wormer, how much wormer, I have no idea. I'm very happy with them, I hope to install them tomorrow in my front doors.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

pjc said:


> ^^^^
> I am selling mine right now if u r looking for a set. $160 shipped. I don't have the money for more powerful and and not sure if I am keeping same vehicle.



Are you selling them because you found another set, or you really dont want to install them? I really like them, I'm sure you would too..


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

^This @ PJC. They make adapters if the next vehicle isn't 6.5". Still unsure of what amp you're using to drive these but I'm sure they'll move just fine off 100-125rms. They'd love 200+ but they'll still sound fine. Install is key


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

yeah... they are installed. and i do love them. part of me is just wanting to go back to a very very simple setup... a 4 channel amp, 2 on fronts and 2 on sub. its an ext F150 so kinda limited on space. the reason i had to cut the doors is because they would not fit exactly where the factory speaker was. there is a window track that i had to go around. they installed ok, but i could definately do some more deadening. i just PMed a guy about a crossover that would allow me to go active. i might do that and go subless. i am like alot of the people on here and do not know exactly what i want. lol. thanks guys i will let yall know what i decide.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

By "install is key", I meant you need to be properly deadened & sealed. 

Active, passive, 50 watts or 500 watts, it won't matter unless you're fully deadened and sealed. Take your own advice and spend $50-70 on tiles/MLV from SDS and love these big guys. Just ordered all my SDS stuff. Cld tiles, CCF, mlv...and $200 worth of it! Can't wait to get the rings and do this install!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I might be doing a front stage install when I get home from work. Can't wait lol

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

I agree with OUSOONER... properly sealed and sounddeadened is the only way to go. With these and any other Mid for that matter. It took me some time to get them the way I like them but worth it IMO. They can handle mad amounts of power and Ive only got 150RMS to each.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Any give thought to putting them in the kicks? I might put some more time into the doors


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Mid Life Crisis said:


> I agree with OUSOONER... properly sealed and sounddeadened is the only way to go. With these and any other Mid for that matter. It took me some time to get them the way I like them but worth it IMO. They can handle mad amounts of power and Ive only got 150RMS to each.


So what kind of amp do you have pushing your RK6's?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

New update, I haven't got a chance to get to install my Front Stage.
I decided to spend time with family, play with my 10 month daughter, and than my buddy came over, we played PS3 a game of NBA Live, lol 
And watched a Bulls Game !!! and guess What They Won!!!!!


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

Im using a Zapco DC1000.4 active. The mids are on Channel 3 & 4. There getting 150RMS of nice clean power and they pound.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Mid Life Crisis said:


> Im using a Zapco DC1000.4 active. The mids are on Channel 3 & 4. There getting 150RMS of nice clean power and they pound.


Thats a gorgeous amp, and I cant even find it.. Also it looks huge!

I seen that amp go here for about 700$ but I cant even find it anywhere on the net!


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

Ya its beast! The amp weighs a ton and its about 22-24 inches long. I have two on the back wall of the truck and I had to remove the center seat belt upright to fit them! Ya there not usually around for long when they do pop up and quit expensive to boot. I bought mine in a package deal I couldnt pass up. But after using the DC series I dont think I could go to different amps... There really that awesome.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I just got lucky and picked up JL AUDIO 450/4 that should fit
my needs and also match my black JL 1000.1 . Now I must need to finish my install damn it lol


----------



## Mid Life Crisis (May 6, 2010)

Thats a good amp. Should power em nicely. Same RMS I am running and I think there good at that power. 

Get on that install!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Mid Life Crisis said:


> Thats a good amp. Should power em nicely. Same RMS I am running and I think there good at that power.
> 
> Get on that install!!!!!!!!!!!


I wish i could find more time but with family, school, full time work its HARD!

I will have the whole Saturday, also I'm starting on my custom fiberglass box on Saturday as well..... I hope to be a productive day ...

Stay tuned for more!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

*BUMP to Bill for great rings

They are here and ready to put orders in

Massive Audio RK 6 flush mount MDF rings - eBay (item 160579569922 end time May-27-11 07:34:53 PDT)

I know you guys need them as much as I did... Here they are and ready for shippment... Bill is a great guy to work with. The rings are perfect fit for the RK6's.

Once you get them, Enjoy them and than, Thank me and Bill later 


Happy F'ing Friday!!!!!*


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Bump~~~ 

did anyone put the order in for the rings?


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Hate to leave y'all but sold my RKs today. I have a different route I am gonna go but will definately follow y'all and see how they turn out for y'all. I am really looking forward to simplifying my system alot. Good luck with y'alls.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

pjc said:


> Hate to leave y'all but sold my RKs today. I have a different route I am gonna go but will definately follow y'all and see how they turn out for y'all. I am really looking forward to simplifying my system alot. Good luck with y'alls.


So what are you going to do? Were you still not happy or what? Install is everything so hopefully you don't think you can throw a different pair of speakers in there and expect the same midbass (for under $300 at least). Hate to see someone leaving them


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I installed for years as my job and I do understand install is everything. There is a decent amount of deadener already. Not like I have in the past but I don't know how long I am keeping this truck so I really don't want to spend more money on deadener that I can't remove. I am currently running them on a Pioneer Premier amp at 90rms per channel. I have all wiring and rcas for two amps in the truck currently, one under each seat. It's only 8ga and the other amp that I have that would work for the Massives requires 4. There again more than I want to do for a truck I don't know if I am keeping. Everything else in the system is Pioneer and or Premier so I really want to complete the system with Pioneer. Had no problems with the Massives at all. I just don't want to go through the work to get them to where they need to be.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Well today I did my install. It was a pain in the ass. I had to glue 2 rings together to expend the big magnet. I really.had a hard time installing them but after 2 3 hours of work they finally sitting in place. Another thing i did was replace the tweeters. I have left my Polk Audi db series and they sounded so much better. I still had all my tools sitting arpumd. Took a Philips screw driver and replaced the back ones as well. The soy.d finally came to live and it sounded so much better. I was very impressed with the front stage. Since my IDMAX is not installed I gave some bass to the these boys on my JL 300/4 and let me tell you my pants were moving from the amount of air they produce. I should be getting my JL 450/4 on Tuesday got a killer price for it. And I will try to hook that up on wed. In next week or 2 I will be doing a setup on my sub and install that as infinite baffle in my rear deck. I will post picks and give you guys little review once everything is in place. I never done IB before so I'm interested how its going to sound. I.can't wait to get this project finished.


Also what Hz are you guys have your Rk's set too?


Thanks. 
Mario
Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## Doyle Hargrave (Dec 21, 2009)

ousooner2 said:


> So what are you going to do? Were you still not happy or what? Install is everything so hopefully you don't think you can throw a different pair of speakers in there and expect the same midbass (for under $300 at least). Hate to see someone leaving them


Well don't feel too bad, I bought them. I was waiting on the CK's to get back in stock, but the allure was too much.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

After playing around for some time, I didn't have to much time because of Mothers Day.
Well long story make it short, different type of tweets makes these mid bass sound so much better. I guess it was worth spending that time to get them installed in to the doors. 
Also they will have more power from the new JL amp and it will sound even better.. Cant wait!


----------



## Chulodee (Mar 30, 2009)

After messing around with these for a while, i've decided to sell them. They are great but not to my taste. If anyone is interested, just send me a PM.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> After playing around for some time, I didn't have to much time because of Mothers Day.
> Well long story make it short, different type of tweets makes these mid bass sound so much better. I guess it was worth spending that time to get them installed in to the doors.
> Also they will have more power from the new JL amp and it will sound even better.. Cant wait!


What tweets did you use? Why did they change...aka what was the sound before and what is it now? What didn't you like before and what do you like now?...more info



Chulodee said:


> After messing around with these for a while, i've decided to sell them. They are great but not to my taste. If anyone is interested, just send me a PM.


They're great but not to your taste? Whatcha mean? Sucks to hear that


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

The tweets sounded very harsh I had a hard time setting the eq on them. I have used the tweets from my previous set which aS Polk audio dbs and they sound so much better. I think its the cross overs that do that make it sound harsh. Since I got that replaced I got what I wanted to sound a lot cleaner and more of a tweet sound vs harsh sound. There is more tuning to be done. I have them set at 80 Hz and they sound pretty damn good to me. I'm not a pro at this and this is one of my first sq build.

Sent from Verizon Thunderhbolt


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

I can second the tweets sounding harsh as I believe they use the same tweets as my CK6 set. I wouldn't trade the mid's for anything though so I just paired them up with an image dynamics passive crossover and tweets and they sound much better. I would imagine the same goes for the RK's. Excellent mids but not so excellent tweets/passive x'overs.

At their price point though, even using just the mids is such a steal! They are phenominal.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thats correct, mids sound great with out a thought. But to install them, its a pain in the ass in my car. The back doors weren't to bad, but the front doing it by my self. Holy ****! I was about to quit and put my polk back in there lol.
But i got all in there. Now i need to do dynomate on my doors and trunk and rear deck. I'm doing IB on my IDMAX either this weekend or in 2 weeks. 
I just want my sub already i miss my bass driver


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I actually didnt mind the tweeters when I had them. Only think I wish there would have been adjustable tweeter on the crossover. Doors are empty now and big holes in my A-pillars. Good luck with all of ya'lls installs.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

pjc said:


> I actually didnt mind the tweeters when I had them. Only think I wish there would have been adjustable tweeter on the crossover. Doors are empty now and big holes in my A-pillars. Good luck with all of ya'lls installs.


To bad you had to let them go, but hopefully it will work for the better 

And since you might sell your car and get something better.. You may never know, you might go back to RK6 Also DAT is back on with his CK's sets so they are up for a grab.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

So I finally got it to where i wanted my mids to sound and my tweets. On this picture they are a little bit to high for me at high volume but over all it sounds 100 times better... 
And if some of you think, you may be done with tuning and get the sound you wanted! good luck there always going to be some tweaks and tunes that will need to be done or adjust!

EQ setup Pic









Little Show!


----------



## extremepaint (Apr 23, 2011)

Eric prydz! That is a great song!!! Incredible sound i cant wait to hear it on my ck6 set i just picked up


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

RK6 > CK6

Why'd you get the CK's?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I'm wondering if CK6 sound better than RK6... I heard that the tweeter sound its still harsh ~ from other people.
Is there a big sound difference on the mids vs them 2?


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Tweet is the same. Mids are better on rk6. So unless x-over is different the rk6's would be better

I auditioned both side by side and the CK's sounded tinny and brighter to me. BUT...it's my ears so your opinion will be different


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

No complains on my end. Im just wondering the differences between them 2 I have rk6. And im happy with them 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## TenTilFour(350Z) (Feb 22, 2011)

Deadining the doors of my 350Z tomm with raamat and then some ensolite, and installing my PG xenon 100.4. going to try them active with me 880prs.

I have sensitive ears and if the tweater cant be tamed to my liking i will replace with these

Vifa XT25SC90-04 1" Dual Ring Radiator Tweeter

Ill probably end up playing around with both.

Substage is a custom built TC9/LMS/eclipse/esa 4th order beast. but its in a sealed off a solid audio F15d.

will try and get pictures tomm.


----------



## extremepaint (Apr 23, 2011)

Main reasons from what i can gather from reviews would be a "hollow" noise or a tingyness like stated a few post above. Also the ck has a smaller magnet and a slightly less mounting depth ( i hope) so this paired with the doors in my tacoma andthe price it was an easy choice for me


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

TenTilFour(350Z) said:


> Deadining the doors of my 350Z tomm with raamat and then some ensolite, and installing my PG xenon 100.4. going to try them active with me 880prs.
> 
> I have sensitive ears and if the tweater cant be tamed to my liking i will replace with these
> 
> ...



Good Luck with the build let me know how they sound for you, As you seen, I had to cut down on the EQ a lot to get the sound i wanted. 
The tweeter wont fit in stock spot where they are sitting now. so this big tweeter is out of a question for me .... but over all they sound good.. Lots of EQ tuning needs to be done, but in the end once you get the sound that you want, you wont be disappointed, you be very happy.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

extremepaint said:


> Main reasons from what i can gather from reviews would be a "hollow" noise or a tingyness like stated a few post above. Also the ck has a smaller magnet and a slightly less mounting depth ( i hope) so this paired with the doors in my tacoma andthe price it was an easy choice for me


But you have to listen to them your self, you may have different ears than others and it might sound good to you vs other people.
But no lie, the magnet is huge! when i was installing them, they kept on grabbing on to the metal frame of the doors it was pissing me off! I really had a hard time installing them.


----------



## extremepaint (Apr 23, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> But you have to listen to them your self, you may have different ears than others and it might sound good to you vs other people.
> But no lie, the magnet is huge! when i was installing them, they kept on grabbing on to the metal frame of the doors it was pissing me off! I really had a hard time installing them.


i had no chance to audition the rk or the ck so like i said i figured id go with what i thought would work best. if its not enough i'll bring out the sawzall and become a post whore to trade the cks for some rks. 

the hollow noise was not the main factor. having to cut door panels and move window tracks was


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Go with rks don't spend extra money. They are great 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## extremepaint (Apr 23, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Go with rks don't spend extra money. They are great
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk




Well they are already ordered along with a matching amp so i guess im sol but to be honest i think they will be more than enough for my tastes


----------



## thuglike (May 10, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Well today I did my install. It was a pain in the ass. I had to glue 2 rings together to expend the big magnet. I really.had a hard time installing them but after 2 3 hours of work they finally sitting in place. Another thing i did was replace the tweeters. I have left my Polk Audi db series and they sounded so much better. I still had all my tools sitting arpumd. Took a Philips screw driver and replaced the back ones as well. The soy.d finally came to live and it sounded so much better. I was very impressed with the front stage. Since my IDMAX is not installed I gave some bass to the these boys on my JL 300/4 and let me tell you my pants were moving from the amount of air they produce. I should be getting my JL 450/4 on Tuesday got a killer price for it. And I will try to hook that up on wed. In next week or 2 I will be doing a setup on my sub and install that as infinite baffle in my rear deck. I will post picks and give you guys little review once everything is in place. I never done IB before so I'm interested how its going to sound. I.can't wait to get this project finished.
> 
> 
> Also what Hz are you guys have your Rk's set too?
> ...


X2...And I have a big f-250 Super Duty. The rear doors were alright...but the fronts....what a pain!!!!! I had to shim around the woofer to push the trim out with 1 1/2 pine. The damn grill just didn't want to get off the woofer. Thank God the Super Duty door trim is big and flexible...you can't tell that the center of my door panel is shimmed out almost a full 1 1/2". THAT MAGNET IS HUGH. I had my power window connection right in the way and I just missed the glass track. Havn't gotten to the tweets...I think I'm gonna install the rears right in the door just above the mids. The fronts I'll play with in the sail panel , A pillar or in the doors. I've seen that they tame down alot off axis.. I may point them toward the lower center of the truck if I like them in the doors.

Quick question....I have an older Kicker 600.4 amp. Specs are 75 x4 (4ohm)..150 x4 (2ohm) Can I bridge my speakers and go from 4 to 2 channel and put the juice to the RK's? Looking for advice on that...Thanks


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Oh yes for sure. Right now I have JL AUDIO 75x4 and that's not enough for them. My new amp came in 450/4 from jlaudio. The front will get around. 150 each side. I would have install it today but its to damn cold outside.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

extremepaint said:


> Well they are already ordered along with a matching amp so i guess im sol but to be honest i think they will be more than enough for my tastes


The cks have good reviews also. And trust me... Not dealing the the size and power needs of the RKs will be nice. I think if I would have bought the cks instead of the RKs I would still have them. God luck with em.


----------



## extremepaint (Apr 23, 2011)

my thoughts exactly after a few reviews i felt like the ck's would be a better chouce to get great SQ out of a system with little experiance. im gonna have a helluva time finding the time to install the system AND sound deadener let alone have to tune the system for more mid bass and cut out highpass on the tweeter i figured the x995 setup and the ck6/nx2 amp will bet the best bet for a newbie like me to get the best results. hoping i cna run partially active and detu ne the the tweets for a more balanced sound without having to run "active" with the x995.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

extremepaint said:


> my thoughts exactly after a few reviews i felt like the ck's would be a better chouce to get great SQ out of a system with little experiance. im gonna have a helluva time finding the time to install the system AND sound deadener let alone have to tune the system for more mid bass and cut out highpass on the tweeter i figured the x995 setup and the ck6/nx2 amp will bet the best bet for a newbie like me to get the best results. hoping i cna run partially active and detu ne the the tweets for a more balanced sound without having to run "active" with the x995.


From reading your post, it looks like you are on the right track.
Over all, I have few things to say about the RK6's over all I'm very happy with the mid bass speakers, the tweets on the other hand were very harsh.

This is not due to speakers but more on a crossover side.

Just for ****'s and giggle's I have put in my previous Polk Audio DB crossover on them and they sounded so much better. 
I'm thinking of going active on my system, just because the crossover on the massive is ****ty!.

So after doing few tests and playing around with them, I have noticed big gain if you put a bigger amp on them. Amp with some balls to it :0

I'm pushing 150x2 to the front's not bridged and they shine, the mid bass so so clean, and it just made the whole the car sound diffrent, I just kept on cranking the gain on the amp to see how far i could push it with out distortion. I got it up to close to 1/2 way but than i started getting distortion so i had to turn it down.

Now i don't know if i even need a sub lol.


Well sub is a must anyway but they do sound great.

For the front application at this moment i have JL 450/4 its a nice big ass amp 20" should of went with Massive Audio amp but oh well.

Settings that RK's are set to.
I have them at 12DB slope / close to 80hz. gain on the amp is little over 1/4

and they shine! No distortion at all. nice clean sound with unreal results what a little more powerful amp could do.
If you plan on pushing the with 80-100w rms x4 or x2, they do shine and they do sound great and they just ask for more power!

Replacement of crossover for tweets is a must by Massive Audio. I cant say anything about DAT at this point because he is just selling them and he is a great guy to work with. 

I just hope Massive Audio will change there crossover on these sets, or if they start just selling the midbass speakers alone it will be another better way to go as well since everyone is complaining about harsh sound from tweeter.

Soon sub install with be made and more pics of my messy Car Audio will be updated shortly...

Stay tuned for more


----------



## thuglike (May 10, 2011)

So you just swapped out the croosover on the massive tweets and they tamed right down? Reason I ask is that before I button everything up I may test out another set of crossovers to see if that works on mine. Or did you swap out the tweeters as well.

I think your runnin' Massive tweeters through a Polk crossover...right?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Well since I didn't get the sound I wanted I went and changed the tweets and than I decided to change the crossover as well. But I don't think the crossover from Polk could Händel the same amount of power as massive crossover. So I might look for another crossover or go active. I don't really want to have 3 amps in my car. 2 is enough as it is.

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## NIU_Huskies (Feb 24, 2011)

Really thinking about purchasing the RK6. I can bridge my Alpine G6600 amp to get 200 watts to each pair. It doesn't sound like many people like the tweeters though. I currently have the Infinity Kappa 60.5cs (had them since 2002) and the tweeter is very bright and the mids aren't putting out enough of the lower frequencies for me.

Anyone know off-hand if the RK6 mids will fit in the doors of a 2003-2007 model Honda Accord? I have door speaker mounts that give me another 1" for mounting depth.


----------



## thuglike (May 10, 2011)

They are big!!!! You'll need the RK6 rings off e-bay. You need close to 3" of space inside your door. So you need to keep your eye on the window track and in my case the electrical connection for the windows. Simple ABS plastic adaptors will not work they are too small in diameter and you need to cut too much of them out to get the RK to fit.(this is in my application). With the ring it gave me the clearance I needed and the speaker sits in a recess to mount flush with the ring.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

NIU_Huskies said:


> Really thinking about purchasing the RK6. I can bridge my Alpine G6600 amp to get 200 watts to each pair. It doesn't sound like many people like the tweeters though. I currently have the Infinity Kappa 60.5cs (had them since 2002) and the tweeter is very bright and the mids aren't putting out enough of the lower frequencies for me.
> 
> Anyone know off-hand if the RK6 mids will fit in the doors of a 2003-2007 model Honda Accord? I have door speaker mounts that give me another 1" for mounting depth.


Here are the rings that a guy above me was talking about.

Massive Audio RK 6 flush mount MDF rings - eBay (item 160579569922 end time May-27-11 07:34:53 PDT)

I really like the mid/woofer sound from RK's i cant complain, But I'm sure its the damn crossover on these massive's. 

Other than that.. great speakers.. you cant get anything better for that price!

Not to throw anything against your Honda, make sure you seal up your doors. I had crap load of distortions and they sounded like crap before i sealed my doors. Keep that in mind.

Just get em already


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

pjc said:


> The cks have good reviews also. And trust me... Not dealing the the size and power needs of the RKs will be nice. I think if I would have bought the cks instead of the RKs I would still have them. God luck with em.


CKS have about 20-30 rms less then RKS  lol not that much whats 30 w RMS lol
Yes they are power hungry suckers, but over all they are great.. there is a lot of work for the cks and rks to be done to get the right sound out of them. 

just get the CKS than


----------



## thuglike (May 10, 2011)

OK so now I'm in the market for a nice 4ch amp. I want something that puts out at least 120-200 per channel @ 4 ohm..Any suggestions?

I have a Kicker 600.4 now that rates at 75x4 at 4 ohm. Knowing Kicker it's prob. closer to 85 per ch but I want a little more going to those RK's.

Suggest away................


----------



## thuglike (May 10, 2011)

Nevermind...just got hooked up with a Massive D800.4 for 250.00. My guy says he has 5 more and will honor that price...Just an FYI

here are the specs:

Massive Audio :: Amplifiers :: D-BLOCK SERIES AMPLIFIERS ***NEW 2011 ITEMS*** :: D 800.4 Amplifier Full Range A/B


----------



## thuglike (May 10, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Here are the rings that a guy above me was talking about.
> 
> Massive Audio RK 6 flush mount MDF rings - eBay (item 160579569922 end time May-27-11 07:34:53 PDT)
> 
> ...


In the CK6 review the OP had mentioned he hooked a 2ohm resister across the tweeter connection and got the sound he was looking for..seemed to tame the tweet right down.


----------



## thuglike (May 10, 2011)

Post 26

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-massive-audio-ck6-vs-d-s-346cs-review-2.html


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

thuglike said:


> Post 26
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-massive-audio-ck6-vs-d-s-346cs-review-2.html



Great info, now where in the world can i find one ??


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

thuglike said:


> Nevermind...just got hooked up with a Massive D800.4 for 250.00. My guy says he has 5 more and will honor that price...Just an FYI
> 
> here are the specs:
> 
> Massive Audio*::*Amplifiers*::*D-BLOCK SERIES AMPLIFIERS ***NEW 2011 ITEMS****::*D 800.4 Amplifier Full Range A/B


Very nice amp... I was thinking of buying one from DAT, I don't recall the price point at this moment but at the same time I got a offer on JL 450/4.. I couldn't pass on JL amp at 200$ price!
So I went with JL... 

This massive audio amp, should set you good for these comps 
Good luck with the install and keep us posted on how they sound and how you like the amp. I'm thinking of getting rid of my JL amps and going with massive. 

I like the extra room in the trunk so please update me with the review of your new setup...

Thank You


----------



## thuglike (May 10, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> Great info, now where in the world can i find one ??


Radio Shack


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Will this be it? 
Dayton DNR-2.0 2 Ohm 10W Precision Audio Grade Resistor

Thank You


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm thinking about doing this with mine also. Tweets are too forward and loud over the midbass.

Why wouldn't you go with this one though? ..like the guy already did on his CK6's...

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/pshowdetl.cfm?Partnumber=005-2


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

I ordered a set of the mills 2 ohm 12W resistors as well as 3ohm 12W resistors to test out on my CK6's. Should work out for your RK sets just as well one would think.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm not quite sure how these wire up. Can someone draw a diagram or post up pics of one/them correctly installed.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> I'm not quite sure how these wire up. Can someone draw a diagram or post up pics of one/them correctly installed.


I was just about to ask the same question lol...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> I'm thinking about doing this with mine also. Tweets are too forward and loud over the midbass.
> 
> Why wouldn't you go with this one though? ..like the guy already did on his CK6's...
> 
> Mills 2 Ohm 12W Non-Inductive Resistor


I didn't find his link of the one that he posted but he send me a pm which one he went with. I will order it soon......


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Per kvndoom here is how you do it. Simply put it in line with the positive wire on the tweeter. Hook the end with the spade terminal to the crossover +, and then hook the tweeter positive wire to the other end of the resistor.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Yeah I don't know what size resistor is used in the RK6, so it's impossible for me to say which value might work best for you. Let me know how those turn out. Make sure you heat-shrink or otherwise wrap those exposed leads if it's going inside your door, so it doesn't contact any metal.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Has anyone picked up one yet? I'm wondering if I cam go to radioshack and pick one up cheap and try it. Not sure what the 2,3,4,8 etc ohm versions mean for this but wouldn't we need 4ohm as these are 4ohm speakers?? 

If I can get this figured out, I can try and report back today


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I didn't buy it yet but im really interested in results. I might go to radio shack and see if they have any. But I was wondering the same on the ohm part as well. Since the crossovers are at 4 ohms and you drop the independence to 2 ohm how will that work?

Also last night around 10pm I have hooked up my JL audio amp 450/4 the amp is 20" long its the same size as my JL 1000/1. There is no way for me to fit that amp on to back seats. I tried that last night and my seat wont go up all the way.... so im ****ed! But I have a idea lol  I thought of getting a plaxy glass and mounting it agaisnt my 2 seats and than mount the amps to it on a angle! If that wont work than my wife is going to kill me! Lol also if that project wont work I will sell all my il amps and go with something smaller like hd amp. I just wouldn't know what kind. I know JL is over priced as well. Wish me luck!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Putting a 2-ohm resistor in series with the tweeter will not affect overall system impedance very much. The impedace for the frequencies that go to the tweeter will increase, and the amount it increases isn't necessarily 2 ohms, because it will depend on the other components in the circuit.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

kvndoom said:


> Putting a 2-ohm resistor in series with the tweeter will not affect overall system impedance very much. The impedace for the frequencies that go to the tweeter will increase, and the amount it increases isn't necessarily 2 ohms, because it will depend on the other components in the circuit.


Thank you for the GREAT INFO!

I will order the resistors on Monday Thank you once again.


----------



## thuglike (May 10, 2011)

I finished my install on Sat.

Overall..I love them and I'm only throwing 75w per at them for right now.

I have a F-250, so it's a pretty big interior and I don't find the tweeter's harsh at all.

At low volumn the mids are a touch muddy but that clears quickly as you turn it up. At normal listening vol. they are crystal clear and sharp and stay that way to just about full vol. I have my rear tweets in the door panels and my fronts in the sail panels pointed at the dome light. I tried a few locations and these gave me the blend I was looking for.

Pros.
Well built..these things can take any abuse you can throw at it. At almost 6lbs each they just feel like a quality product.

Great sound, sharp and clear. Bass hits hard and the tweeters IMO blend real well with the mids..even with only 75w being thrown at them.

Great look...they are just a big sexy woofer

Options.... the tweeter comes with a flush or surface mounting cup that is designed well for ease of install and trial and error when choosing a spot for your tweeters.

Cons.

They are a big sexy woofer. They are friggin' hugh. Make sure you have the depth, you'll need 3" in your door.

Power hungry..... they shine, according to Massive, at 200 per, so now I need a new Amp (I'm getting the Massive D800.4) It will give them 120 ea.

Mounting screws...throw them out. They are soft and strip easily.

Crossovers...they are big, If a company can get big power out of small Amps (size wise) They can make a sleeker crossover. IMO

Notes: You'll need the ebay rings. They are quality and necessary for these things.
Buy a few sets of 3/4 and 1" spacers as you may need them to keep your door panel off the speaker. Be prepared to buy a larger amp. They, by all accounts come alive at 120 per. I am, right now throwing only 75 at them.

Overall.

The install is a PITA but well worth it. After tuning them I LOVE them. They are pretty clear at all vol levels. A touch muddy at low levels but really shine at higher levels. Really can't wait til the bigger amp comes in. Tweeters are fine to my ears but I like the higher frequencies and with the size of my cab they blend real well with the mids.

Very happy all in all. I don't think you can get a better product at this price point..

Thumbs up!!!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thank you for the great review. Yes i went with a bigger amp as well. the only problem now I have is that, I need to re-customize my whole trunk where the amps sit. 
Since the 450/4 is big as my JL 1000.1 i'm screwed and there will be more and more work involved to do the proper install.

Thank you for the great write up on these bad boys.

also if you have a idea, here is a pic of my trunk
also i have posted a new thread to get some help.










http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...icks-trade/106153-jl-amps-trunk-installs.html


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

So where the link man? for the ring adapter/spacer?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Massive Audio RK 6 flush mount MDF rings - eBay (item 160579569922 end time Jun-26-11 07:34:53 PDT)


next time got back a page or 2  and you will find it...

Well I'm nice enough and I have reposted it for you ..

Enjoy


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

thuglike said:


> Crossovers...they are big, If a company can get big power out of small Amps (size wise) They can make a sleeker crossover. IMO


The xovers that came with my set are TINY. Minuscule. Show me a pic of yours. Anyone else have big xovers?


----------



## thuglike (May 10, 2011)

I ran a set of rockford x-overs...they are about 1/2 the size.

They just seem bulky to me. Not a big deal


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

AAAAAAA said:


> The xovers that came with my set are TINY. Minuscule. Show me a pic of yours. Anyone else have big xovers?


EHHEHE that's how mine looked, I have more than enough of room in my doors to put them in. I had no problems...

These bad boys love power, make sure you have strong enough of amp to push them.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

thuglike said:


> I ran a set of rockford x-overs...they are about 1/2 the size.
> 
> They just seem bulky to me. Not a big deal


Not only they are big which is pain in the ass, also the plastic is very flimsy!! I have used different screws for it and by lightening crossovers, I have cracked a plastic around the mounting holes,,, "I thought they were massive "

Over all, I'm very happy with them, also sound quality matters and they could take some nice beating with clarity.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

These are the smallest xovers by far I have ever had. 

Usually good passive xover parts are big. Passives are a rare case where bigger usually means better.

IMO, the CK set is miles a head of these in every way hehe.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Yes I heard from DAT that there wont be anymore CK's they have stopped a production if im not mistaken.

I'm on vacation now in Hawaii and i cant wait to get back home and listen to my car.
My sister here has a Mazda 3 4 door and its a stock system!!! It just vibrates my ears listening to music in her car... I told her next time Ill come by, we have to upgrade your sounds lol.....

I also got a great deal on some Second Skin Damplifier (black): 18 sheets, brand new, never used $100 shipped firm. Sold!

I got lucky and picked that up... So now I will have to rip my doors apart and apply that in my car,,,, 

Its a never ending Project.

Also I plan on going with Zuki amps a 4ch amp and mono block.

and I will be selling my JL amps i have 3 of them 1000/1 black v1. 450/4 v 1 (silver) and 300/4 V2 silver..

Once i get home.. I would like to sell them here on the form but I know will get bashed about price's of the amps.
Amps will be going on ebay once i get home!


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

There will still be CK's, but with an upgraded xover VS the current ones.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I'm sure the x-overs will be replaced because of the tweeter sound.. I wonder if there will be any upgrade to crossovers on the RK's


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

So I have a set of the RK6's coming. They look like some serious beefy mids on these comps and by previous remarks they're huge.

Has anyone ran these in front-stage of an 8th gen Civic that can speak to it?

Appears a set of those special rings will be in order for sure along with sealing/deadening the doors.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I haven't done it a civic but for sure you will need rings. For my front doors i had to add additional space 3/4" and since id fathers day and Im a father my self. I woke up those morning and worked sealing up my doors. Its a pain in the ass on my Audi

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Got the rings ordered.. Sorry got confused who I was talking to.. Ordered from the ebay link. Looks like an awesome product.. Can't wait to see them. Aughta be waiting on me today according to the tracking. Yeehaw! And ordered from Don at SDS this morning to do the doors properly. I think I have just about everything except sweat equity but that's coming.

I've been told though, use resin to seal the rings.. It's thick enough not to soak up into the rings. And I'm going to use flashing to seal up the huuuuuuge hole in my inner door panel.

The question remains though.. Who really should win front stage spot.
The RK6's I have now, or the Vifa D26's and TB W6-789E and pioneer passive I acquired.
At the very least you know I'll have to try the Vifa's with the RK mids just because. My fear is, I'll have the SQ pieces in back with SPL business upfront.

Do the RK's bring it in terms of SQ level?


----------



## yunez1 (May 17, 2011)

im in alittle predicament... these dont fit in 02 accord coupe, will the custom rings make them flush with the door panel or i still need to do some cutting.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Babs said:


> Got the rings ordered.. Sorry got confused who I was talking to.. Ordered from the ebay link. Looks like an awesome product.. Can't wait to see them. Aughta be waiting on me today according to the tracking. Yeehaw! And ordered from Don at SDS this morning to do the doors properly. I think I have just about everything except sweat equity but that's coming.
> 
> I've been told though, use resin to seal the rings.. It's thick enough not to soak up into the rings. And I'm going to use flashing to seal up the huuuuuuge hole in my inner door panel.
> 
> ...


Not really lol. The mids are a tad muddy at lower volumes and by the time you get them loud enough and with some punch the tweeters are just too over bearing. They're fixing this problem with the new CK's. 



yunez1 said:


> im in alittle predicament... these dont fit in 02 accord coupe, will the custom rings make them flush with the door panel or i still need to do some cutting.


They likely won't fit without a bit of cutting and a mdf ring. I've got an '04 TL and I had to cut and use a 1" ring with a .25" recessed. The same rings tLked about on here.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> Not really lol. The mids are a tad muddy at lower volumes and by the time you get them loud enough and with some punch the tweeters are just too over bearing. They're fixing this problem with the new CK's.
> 
> 
> 
> They likely won't fit without a bit of cutting and a mdf ring. I've got an '04 TL and I had to cut and use a 1" ring with a .25" recessed. The same rings tLked about on here.


Does it make a difference where the tweeter is mounted and if an equalizer is available to control the higher frequencies?


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mine is off axis and is still loud as hell. If you run active or with a ms-8, etc..then you can make it better I'm sure. The passive x-overs are the problem.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> Mine is off axis and is still loud as hell. If you run active or with a ms-8, etc..then you can make it better I'm sure. The passive x-overs are the problem.


Well, where off-axis? I'm considering mounting mine in the door pods pretty far down. Of course, I may end up just designing an entirely new crossover for them.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Now there's an idea, a better crossover or just use the resistor trick I've seen in here to knock the tweet down a few DB's.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

what that?


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Do you all find the mids all that great though for SQ? They don't seem that powerful to me on 200 watts each and in fully deadened & sealed doors


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> Not really lol. The mids are a tad muddy at lower volumes and by the time you get them loud enough and with some punch the tweeters are just too over bearing. They're fixing this problem with the new CK's.
> I will agree with you on the tweets, Thats why I got sick of them, and got replaced with my old set of Polk DB's as soon as i heard these tweets, i got them replaced with my old ones with in seconds.
> 
> You could add 2 ohm resister that you seen on this thread and that will fix the problem.
> ...


As far as fitting these monsters!!!!

I had to use: custom 1" ring with 3/4 spacer from Bob of ebay... great guy and great rings!

The back doors, there was no problem mounting them! but the front doors! holy F * * *!
I had to add another 3/4 ring to just get them fit in to the doors. I had a window rail track where the speaker goes and it was so damn hard to get them installed!

But over all well worth it.

Sound deadning! is a must! I dont care what kind of car you have, you have to seal up your doors, That's where these bad-boys Shine!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> Do you all find the mids all that great though for SQ? They don't seem that powerful to me on 200 watts each and in fully deadened & sealed doors


I think there has to be something wrong with you:
1. Either you just getting old and hearing isn't that great!
2. Your amp maybe to week to push these! I had my front stage bridge at 300 RMS- JL AMP 450/4 They were so loud, So clean, I thought to my self, I don't even need a sub!!! Very punchy, Fast reflation. Great SQ in my ears!
Also you cant beat the product for the money you spend!

3. I don't know what to tell you 
What kind of amp do you have to power these RK6's?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

808Munkyeee said:


> what that?


I was looking at your location 

Holy ****!!! I was in Hawaii about 3 weeks ago.... Loved It!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Well, where off-axis? I'm considering mounting mine in the door pods pretty far down. Of course, I may end up just designing an entirely new crossover for them.


Let me know if you plan on doing that,, I wouldn't mind meeting up for a listing, I wouldn't mind giving you some $ to make me some if I like the way it sound!

Thanks

Mario


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> Mine is off axis and is still loud as hell. If you run active or with a ms-8, etc..then you can make it better I'm sure. The passive x-overs are the problem.


The only problem is JBL MS-8 is over 500$ lol but you will need 3 amps to run 2 way active  lol 


**** load of money, time and, and space IMO lol but i'm considering MS-8 for my self! I just a limited space in my trunk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

On Deadening, I got a full-boat basic inventory from SDS which arrived yesterday. Yay!

My plan is (yes I'm a newb.. 1st door deadening job):
- outer and inner skin with CLD, 
- Seal the one huge hole with flashing or similar and cover with CLD, 
- dynasorb pads I had on hand behind the mids,
- seal the cool MDF rings with resin (too thick to just be soaked into the rings)
- butyl rope between those great rings and inner door,
- full coverage of MLV and CCF on the outside between the card and inner door.

... And pray I can fit the fata$$ RK mids in the stock location without cutting.

Dead & sealed (CLD), sound-blocked (MLV), and installed (rope, rings, pads)

Should make for a fairly good leaky enclosure.. I guess by leaky it will act somewhat like an aperiodic chamber (yes that might be my most stupid statement of the week showing how much I know about it so I'll apologize ahead of time). 

I just compared the RK6 mids to the Tang Band W6-789E mids. The TB flange is actually larger (which sucks because the flush recessed rings won't fit the TB's). But I thought the TB's had a large magnet/motor/frame.. Not next to these RK midstrocities. The frame and magnet on the RK's are huuuuuuge. They're more like sub drivers than mids. If I get a chance I'll take some speaker-pron pics.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Let me know if you plan on doing that,, I wouldn't mind meeting up for a listing, I wouldn't mind giving you some $ to make me some if I like the way it sound!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mario


I'm asking around to see if anyone can measure the driver and tweeter for me over on techtalk.PE. If someone steps up, I can send them the drivers to measure (as well as the crossover), and have frequency response files for both to be able to design a crossover around. 

Expect crossovers to be a bit pricey, in the range of $30-$50 plus my time to make them. Or, I can post the schematic so you can make them yourself.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

808Munkyeee said:


> what that?


If you're asking about the mod to the crossover, or rather addition, they discuss it here to tame the tweets if they're too hot in your install.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/98372-hertz-hsk-165-4-vs-massive-audio-ck6-vs-d-s-346cs-review-2.html


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'm asking around to see if anyone can measure the driver and tweeter for me over on techtalk.PE. If someone steps up, I can send them the drivers to measure (as well as the crossover), and have frequency response files for both to be able to design a crossover around.
> 
> Expect crossovers to be a bit pricey, in the range of $30-$50 plus my time to make them. Or, I can post the schematic so you can make them yourself.


Actually, that'd be a great idea.

I was just now searching for that silly website calculator where you plug in the numbers for mid/tweet and it spits out the passive diagram. Can't find it now. It was a shootoff of the diyaudio site or something. 

A cool crossover setup for these would be a biampable setup maybe, which I guess just means independent circuits for the mid and tweet. I'd totally be interested in upgraded high-end components in a good diy crossover.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

Babs said:


> If you're asking about the mod to the crossover, or rather addition, they discuss it here to tame the tweets if they're too hot in your install.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/member-reviews-product-comparisons/98372-hertz-hsk-165-4-vs-massive-audio-ck6-vs-d-s-346cs-review-2.html


I guess I can try that before modeling an entirely new crossover.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

In my RK6 review I posted the TS parameters.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

quickaudi07 said:


> I think there has to be something wrong with you:
> 1. Either you just getting old and hearing isn't that great!
> 2. Your amp maybe to week to push these! I had my front stage bridge at 300 RMS- JL AMP 450/4 They were so loud, So clean, I thought to my self, I don't even need a sub!!! Very punchy, Fast reflation. Great SQ in my ears!
> Also you cant beat the product for the money you spend!
> ...


Definitely not my hearing. Plenty others say these can't compare to the CK's even. I think they have a VERY nice build quality and they can sound much better with a better x-over. I haven't had enough time to fully audition but when I turn off my subs they just dont dig down with authority like I expected. Maybe I'm expecting too much. My doors are fully deadened with CLD Tiles and fully sealed with MLV AND CCF so no problem there.

I'm running them bridged off my PDX 4.100.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ousooner2 said:


> Definitely not my hearing. Plenty others say these can't compare to the CK's even. I think they have a VERY nice build quality and they can sound much better with a better x-over. I haven't had enough time to fully audition but when I turn off my subs they just dont dig down with authority like I expected. Maybe I'm expecting too much. My doors are fully deadened with CLD Tiles and fully sealed with MLV AND CCF so no problem there.
> 
> I'm running them bridged off my PDX 4.100.


WOW I dont know what to tell you my friend.
It looks like it might be your amp, do you have another amp that you could do your testing on?

I have JL audio 450/4 front gets 150 rms per Chanel but the amp is not even cranked up 1/4 and they get loud very loud. 
Also I have IDMAX sub 12" i'm finishing a box for it from fiberglass in custom space for my Audi, But since I don't have the sub installed yet, I have them opened at full range.. They seriously sound like little subs to me 

When i drive by listening to my tunes, young kids ask me what kind of subs do I have lol.. maybe you just need to give some time to get them broken in... when i got them installed, i wasn't really impressed with the sound either. But after while the true sound started to arrive and the more I beat on them, the better they sound 

Also it might have to do with the music i am listing too. I listen to Euro Dance, Trance/ very little of Techno, Progressive, little of rap, and little of hip-hop...

So far I'm very happy with my RK'6s no issue there.. I also played around and had them setup at 80hz to see how they sound, and they could take even more power from JL amp.. that JL puts out really nice power and the back doors get about 75-80 w rms each... very nice balance... 
Maybe its your amp,, I really don't know.. or like you said, you might be expecting way to much from these rk6's

Mario


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^ Fake\synthesized base does sound really good on these... but then again it does on everything that's its purpous.

I find that anything else that comes form an instrument lacks.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

AAAAAAA said:


> ^ Fake\synthesized base does sound really good on these... but then again it does on everything that's its purpous.
> 
> I find that anything else that comes form an instrument lacks.


Maybe, but in my ears everything sounds great. I can't really comment on instruments sound because, I don't listen to rock or music that has lots of instruments, so I cant say anything in that subject. 

For the price that I got them from Dave, I couldn't be happier with them. Yes i could have gone with Hat or Hertz or other brand, but for the $, You cant beat the performance in my ears...

This is what i have.

Kenwood DNX 9140 HU with Navi/dvd/usb/bluetooth
Monster RCA cables from HU to the amps
Kicker dual amp kit
JL 450/4 rk6
JL 1000/1 for IDMAX
JL 300/4 not in use

I have listed my amps up for sale in classified form.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]@@@k.html
So let me know if you guys are interested.

The only reason why i'm getting rid of them is because, I have no room for these long amps. 

so there you go, this is my little SQ sound system


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey I am not saying it's a bad product, don't take it that way, these seem made for exactly the type of music you listen to thus perfect for you.

Also these would probably work really well enclosed or ported... hehehe I was thinking about trying to make a big enclosure in my car for these. But I am about to sell my car so this will have to wait.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

AAAAAAA said:


> Hey I am not saying it's a bad product, don't take it that way, these seem made for exactly the type of music you listen to thus perfect for you.
> 
> Also these would probably work really well enclosed or ported... hehehe I was thinking about trying to make a big enclosure in my car for these. But I am about to sell my car so this will have to wait.


Oh no no worries, I just don't listen to that kind of music as other people we all have different taste of music. And i wouldn't even know how drums or guitar should sound properly lol

Mario


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

AAAAAAA said:


> In my RK6 review I posted the TS parameters.


AAAAAAA, I remember seeing that.. In this thread? Hunting for it but no findy. Link to those TS's please? That's good info.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

If i dont sell my amps for a decent price. Than i will use all my 3 jl amps and go active and also get ms8 to control my amps and front and back stage 

I just dont know if i want to throw 500$ on jl controler

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Ah if you do and it isn't for you, let me know.. I'm beginning to have dreams about an MS-8.

I've got bikin's civic window pods and the lack of active processing is the thing keeping me from doing a sweet budget version of what he had going in those pods.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I need to finish off my system... than I will think about MS8


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Babs said:


> Ah if you do and it isn't for you, let me know.. I'm beginning to have dreams about an MS-8.
> 
> I've got bikin's civic window pods and the lack of active processing is the thing keeping me from doing a sweet budget version of what he had going in those pods.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I'm really wondering how will these RK'6 sound with MS-8.... 
You were beginning to dream, I already had them  lol


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

From the criticisms I've read in here about the crossover being the weak link, it's almost too tempting not to try. 

Plus since my other drivers are vifa d26 tweets, tb w6-789e mids, I'm at the brink of having to go active. 

I'm out of town next week so I'll probably have to wait to locate said ms-8 for my build, which since I can't get enough time to tear into the car to begin with, so be it. 

I suspect though, I cannot assume the RK's will be superior to the tb/vifa drivers. l have to A/B compare somehow or just try them in-car first. I wouldn't be ashamed of just running those huge RK mids in rear-duty band-passed and shelving the tweets/mids.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I dont even have my amps in the car lol still working on my trunk! so i haven't heard my RK6's in about 2 weeks now lol... it sucks not having sounds!


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

just run them active


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

808Munkyeee said:


> just run them active


I was just in Hawaii in June. Loved it!!!!

I'm selling my amps so I took them out of the car... I have posted the link i think its page behind...
For now I will run them though crossover.. and once i get new amps I will go ahead and see if i could run them in active!


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

should have brought the audio


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

ahhaha,
I went there to visit my sister with a wife and my kid....


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

k.........


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Quick update. Just bought new amps ... Pic with update soon!!!!!

Sent from Verizon Thunderbolt


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

For you guys running the RK's *active*.. 
Your thoughts/assessment/opinions on RK6 performance Active? 
What's your fav crossover point / slope, etc?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> WOW I dont know what to tell you my friend.
> It looks like it might be your amp, do you have another amp that you could do your testing on?
> 
> I have JL audio 450/4 front gets 150 rms per Chanel but the amp is not even cranked up 1/4 and they get loud very loud.
> ...


Sounds like this whole install is dependent primarily on how much you seal your doors and how much deadening you use. Can't wait to install mine. I would have done it this week, but we got this heat wave that's killing me. 

As for breaking in, yeah, all speakers do that. A set of bookshelf speakers I built for my cousin sounded like crap at first, and it took about 2 hours of listening before they opened up and got really clear, crisp, and detailed.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sounds like this whole install is dependent primarily on how much you seal your doors and how much deadening you use. Can't wait to install mine. I would have done it this week, but we got this heat wave that's killing me.
> 
> As for breaking in, yeah, all speakers do that. A set of bookshelf speakers I built for my cousin sounded like crap at first, and it took about 2 hours of listening before they opened up and got really clear, crisp, and detailed.


I know what you mean by heat wave !!!
this is today at 4 30 pm when walked in to my car









And as i promised new line of amps are going in to my Audi Soon!!!! Cant wait!










































Take a while guess what they are!!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Review will be done once the install is completed and dialed in


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Babs said:


> For you guys running the RK's *active*..
> Your thoughts/assessment/opinions on RK6 performance Active?
> What's your fav crossover point / slope, etc?


I have mine on a crossover, and the tweets were really roud and harsh so i'm using Polk Audio DB's series tweets. I have my crossover setup at 74-80hz and slope at 12db.


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

niceee


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks.... Now its time for a install 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

quickaudi07 said:


> I have mine on a crossover, and the tweets were really roud and harsh so i'm using Polk Audio DB's series tweets. I have my crossover setup at 74-80hz and slope at 12db.


Makes me think use my vifa d26's up front with the rk mids active so moving the rk tweets to rear with the tb mids. Talk about miss matched. 

I'm really contemplating selling the rk comps while they're still new in the box and just going with another set of w6-789e mids and d26 tweeters if they rock in front stage together.

If you see the tang band specs they probably have better sq and a lot easier to drive.
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Babs said:


> Makes me think use my vifa d26's up front with the rk mids active so moving the rk tweets to rear with the tb mids. Talk about miss matched.
> 
> I'm really contemplating selling the rk comps while they're still new in the box and just going with another set of w6-789e mids and d26 tweeters if they rock in front stage together.
> 
> ...


I honestly wouldn't know what to do in your position... I really like the way RK sound other than the tweeter part. 
But than again, everyone has different ears 
The only way to determine to see what sound better is by installing them and see what it does.. just remember you have to brake in the mids on the rk's for them to shine..


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah I might as well rock 'em for a while and see how they do active after calibration by the ms8. Hoping for a pleasant surprise beyond expectations. Plus, I know a huge amount is placement, so I'll definitely experiment. Such is DIY. You never know.


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

someone post pics and video?


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I could post pics all day long, but video wont sound to good becaue i dont have a profesional microphone to do the sound output.... 

Zuki amps are being installed this week,,, Cant wait!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

I spoke with the engineer from Massive Audio today. He recommended using a resistor to pad the tweeter. The reason for this is that the component set was specifically designed to be run off-axis. I'm really not sure why someone would prefer to run the tweeters off-axis, but that's how they designed it. A better crossover can indeed be designed for this, but they didn't go too far with it in order to reduce costs. I plan to RTA these speakers in my car and design my own passive crossover, which will likely be in the range of $40-60 for parts alone. 

That being said, for everyone else, the guy recommended that you pad the tweeter with a resistor, or that you run one or both of the tweeters with reversed polarity to experiment. 

I personally think the second option is a very bad idea as it affects the frequency response near the crossover frequency and creates a dip instead of providing the same summed output, but I didn't care to argue with the guy about it. 

So if you think your tweeter is too hot, run it in your kick panels like it was designed to. If you want to run it on axis, you'll need to run a resistor in parallel. 

Or, you can wait for me to design a perfect RTA measured crossover and buy it from me.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I spoke with the engineer from Massive Audio today. He recommended using a resistor to pad the tweeter. The reason for this is that the component set was specifically designed to be run off-axis. I'm really not sure why someone would prefer to run the tweeters off-axis, but that's how they designed it. A better crossover can indeed be designed for this, but they didn't go too far with it in order to reduce costs. I plan to RTA these speakers in my car and design my own passive crossover, which will likely be in the range of $40-60 for parts alone.
> 
> That being said, for everyone else, the guy recommended that you pad the tweeter with a resistor, or that you run one or both of the tweeters with reversed polarity to experiment.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a plan, can wait to see more of your custom build crossovers


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> Sounds like a plan, can wait to see more of your custom build crossovers


Sweet. I'll even measure these in-cab for optimal accuracy.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

After trying I don't see getting the fat mids in my doors so I'll list them soon. A shame.. I really wanted to hear them. 

I think if they did a biampable crossover it would make the hot tweet issue moot point.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

sweet


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Listed now. Come and get 'em. I can't use them in my doors.
RK6's for sale









New use for SDS's leftover Closed Cell Foam. It makes a great backdrop for product pics dontcha think? LOL!!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I spoke with the engineer from Massive Audio today. He recommended using a resistor to pad the tweeter. The reason for this is that the component set was specifically designed to be run off-axis. I'm really not sure why someone would prefer to run the tweeters off-axis, but that's how they designed it. A better crossover can indeed be designed for this, but they didn't go too far with it in order to reduce costs. I plan to RTA these speakers in my car and design my own passive crossover, which will likely be in the range of $40-60 for parts alone.
> 
> That being said, for everyone else, the guy recommended that you pad the tweeter with a resistor, or that you run one or both of the tweeters with reversed polarity to experiment.
> 
> ...


How are your crossovers coming along?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

quickaudi07 said:


> How are your crossovers coming along?


They aren't yet. I have my microphone so I'll probably be able to measure them some time this weekend to see what disaster awaits, then model the crossover parts that were used (if I can identify the values) and see what can be done to improve it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

I've decided I will be designing new passive crossovers for these for sure. The supplied crossovers are complete junk for this price point and aren't worth jack. Iron core inductors and electrolytic caps? What a joke. 

I can take orders for these crossovers if anyone is interested in staying with a passive design. Otherwise, I will only be designing these for myself.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

That's great news actually. I still say biampable for a bit of flexibility would be a great thing also to adjust for driver placements and the availability of good 4-channels out to run these plus with a typical four, active high-pass to band-pass the mids easily.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

Babs said:


> That's great news actually. I still say biampable for a bit of flexibility would be a great thing also to adjust for driver placements and the availability of good 4-channels out to run these plus with a typical four, active high-pass to band-pass the mids easily.


I can easily make these bi-ampable. I will probably post the crossover schematic when I have it all designed. Can I get a hand count as to where everyone is mounting their midbass and tweeters?

Since we're designing new crossovers, is anyone interested in a 3-way crossover with a 2" mid such as this one?

Tymphany 2" Full-Range Neodymium Driver

Cost would probably be an additional $10 for the crossover parts to make it all work nicely.

I think I'll create a new thread for this.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../113054-new-crossovers-massive-audio-rk6.html


----------



## lucky (Sep 25, 2009)

Have the RK6 been updated by Massive Audio?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

lucky said:


> Have the RK6 been updated by Massive Audio?


According to the Massive Audio engineer I spoke to a week or two ago, no.


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

when will they be?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

808Munkyeee said:


> when will they be?


Nobody knows. Potentially never? And even if they do update it, what's to say they'll give you one under warranty? They'll just tell you what they told me; to run the tweeter off axis as much as possible or run them out of phase from the drivers.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's something to help fuel the fire. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ence-cwm-6kit-6-5-comps-new-value-leader.html

For nothing more than a couple cheap resistors, even a $75 component set had a +/- 3db switch for the tweeter on the crossover. Furthermore, that crossover uses a polypropylene cap, not cheap as dirt electrolytic caps used in the RK6 crossover. 

Massive Audio really dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Hey sorry been crazy busy to even go on here and take a look.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Those mids remind me of the original ID OEMs that Hessdawg used to sell. If they are anything like the ID OEMs they probably sound quite good.


----------



## 808Munkyeee (Jun 6, 2011)

loud and proud


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I hope everyone enjoyed this post. As i grew to new sq setup i went with Morel mids all around and vifa tweeters. Also i went fully active in my car... review and picks will be posted soon.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

